# new BMW computer case......



## someguy (Sep 2, 2005)

I love it....... :bigpimp:


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

tell me where you got it........now


----------



## someguy (Sep 2, 2005)

From some asian guy in Elkhart Indiana...he does alot of ebay stuff...It came with a power supply and the lighted fans for about $50. I've delt with him before, he may not have any left....if you want his number, I'll see what I can do. I went and saw the guy personally... It's by far the coolest case i've ever owned.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Sweet angel eyes :lmao:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Its an X5


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

You got robbed...no angel eyes.


----------



## ljh824 (Jul 14, 2004)

I think you can get this case at CompUSA.


----------



## someguy (Sep 2, 2005)

maybe i should order some CCFL's and some 3peice BBS mesh to clean her up a bit....LOL


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

bad ass. Props dood.


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

I gotta say that's as Cool as it is cheesy. :thumbup:


----------



## someguy (Sep 2, 2005)

When I was looking at it, I thought the same thing...I said man that's cheesy, but I couldn't resit......I actually like it....plus the case itself had so many options for mounting hardware....I assmbled everything in about 15 min....It uses clips a rails everywhere except for the MB. fasted assembly ever....couldn't have asked for a better set up on the inside....


----------

